# Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 3 und Samstag drin



## zcei (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Forengemeinde! 

Es ist wieder soweit: die GamesCom öffnet uns zum zweiten Mal die Tür.  
Zu diesem wunderbaren Anlass werden Professor Frink, RegFX und ein weiterer Freund (nennen wir ihn desweiteren einfach Mario) und ich uns in die Domstadt Köln begeben. 
Die Sterne stehen gut, denn für eine Unterkunft ist praktischerweise schon gesorgt: meine Mutter lebt dort, bequem in einem Kölner Vorort. Sie freut sich natürlich riesig, ihren einzigen Sohn wieder mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen.  (Nein, ich besuch sie auch sonst ab und an mal)

Unsere Location ist ca. 20 S-Bahnminuten von der Messe entfernt und es sind Ferien! Hach es ist alles so herrlich, also los gehts  

Professor Frink und ich werden uns bis dahin noch ein PCGHX Shirt besorgen. Man muss ja Flagge bekennen 

Der geplante Ablauf ist ganz einfach: 


Aufstehen, frühstücken und Essen zum Mitnehmen machen
Johlend zur Messe begeben
Alles mitnehmen, was geht. Fotos machen (Verschiedenste Kameras, inkl. kleinem Stativ). Zu allem was aufschreiben.
Abends total erschöpft nach Hause kommen und in der Zeit, in der meine Mutter das Essen macht, einen Beitrag hier schreiben.
In den Beiträgen werden wir versuchen, euch einen möglichst athmosphärischen Eindruck zu liefern. Dafür nutze ich die Kamera meiner Mutter, die ich persönlich sehr gut finde, um Fotos zu machen (nein, es ist keine Spiegelreflex).
Professor Frink wird seine Kamera benutzen, die ungefähre Bildqualität könnt ihr hier (Der Frinkiac geht Baden) nachsehen.
Jeder Tag wird wie in einem Tagebuch chronologisch sortiert sein. Am ersten Tag kommen zusätzlich Eindrücke von außen hinzu, wie z.B. die Anreise, das Bändchenholen, usw. 
Auch werden wir bei der Eröffnungsfeier anwesend sein, wobei ich da nicht denke, dass wir ein Konzertfeeling hier rein bekommen, auch wenn  

*Wofür machen wir das?* 
Ganz einfach eigentlich: Wir sind doch eine Community! Und theoretisch könnte man GamesCom auch zu GamesCom_munity_ erweitern. 
Denn so richtig Spaß macht das alles doch nur, wenn man jemanden hat, mit dem man darüber diskutieren kann. Und genau das möchte ich hierdrin erreichen. Ein zünftiges Gespräch über die Neuigkeiten der Gamescom, gerne auch News von euch, denn auch wir können auch was übersehen (wobei wir 4 Tage da sind. Da was zu übersehen wäre doof )
Zudem gibt es einige (viele), die nicht das Glück haben, die ganze Zeit der Gamescom mit erleben zu können. Diesen Leuten möchte ich wenigstens hiermit den Tag versüßen. 


*Mitfahrbörse*
Schaut doch auch mal bei DOcean's Mitfahrbörse zur GamesCom rein

Für alle Sachsen und Leipzig Liebhaber: Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

Hinter den schwarzen Aufzählungszeichen verbirgt sich schon ein Beitrag, bei den grauen kommt erst noch was!


Allgemeine Informationen
Wie läuft alles ab?
Schwelgen in Erinnerungen - das NES
Do, 19. August | Der erste Tag | PCGH GTX460 Win
Fr, 20. August | Schlechte MMOs
Sa, 21. August | PCGH HD-Streaming Client Win

[*]So, 22. August | Abreise und Abbauchaos | *Highlight?*
Anmerkung: Nach jedem Update wird das Inhaltsverzeichnis so angepasst, dass ihr draufklicken könnt, außerdem wird ein Highlight eingetragen!


So meine Freunde, das war es soweit. 
Feedback / Anregungen / Kritik nehme ich immer gerne entgegen! 

MfG zcei


----------



## zcei (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch*

So, jetzt für Jedermann sichtbar!

MfG zcei


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch*

Tja Leute, ich bin auchnoch da und ich freue mich tierisch auf die GC !!
Seit Jahren habe ich mir vorgenommen "Sobald du 16 bist, gehste auf die Games Convention".
Aus der Games Convention ist jetzt die GamesCom geworden, aber das kratzt mich net. Im Juli werd ich 16 und nen Monat später gehts auf nach Köln !! 
Zcei und ich sind inzwischen gute Freunde geworden  (nächtelanges basteln und benchen verbindet^^)  und so freue ich mich nochmal doppelt das mit ihm machen zu können. 
insofern kann die GC net früh genug kommen !
stay tuned
Professor Frink


----------



## zcei (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch*

Allgemeine Informationen:

*Was ist die GamesCom?*
Die GamesCom ist sozusagen der "Nachfolger" der Games Convention, folglich eine Spielemesse!
Jedes Jahr werden dort technische, sowie inhaltlich neue Sachen vorgestellt (wie z.B. 2009 das beliebte Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, oder dieses Jahr die 3D-Monitore).

*Wo findet sie statt?*
Die GamesCom GmbH hat einen Vertrag mit der KölnMesse ausgehandelt, insofern wird sie jedes Jahr dort stattfinden.
(Nebenbei: die Games Convention fand immer in Leipzig statt)

*Wann findet die GamesCom dieses Jahr statt?*
Dieses Jahr ist der Zeitraum vom 18. (für Normalsterbliche ab dem 19.) - 22. August eingeplant.
An den normalen Werktagen ist die Messe von 10:00 bis 20:00 geöffnet, Samstag ist schon ab 9:00 geöffnet.
Am Sonntag, dem letzten Tag, wird auch schon um 9:00 geöffnet, die Pforten werden dann aber um 18:00 endgültig geschlossen.
(Unnütze Nebeninformation: Das bedeutet eine reine Messezeit von sagenhaften 40 Stunden!)

*Was kostet der Spaß?*
Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach, ist der Preis äußerst günstig und jeden Cent wert!
Do & Fr werden 10,00€ (6,00€ Ermäßigtenpreis) verlangt, Sa & So werden 13,50€ (9€ Ermäßigtenpreis) genommen. (Vorverkaufspreise)
Wer die Messe erst ab 16:00 betritt, zahlt nur 6,50€, das gilt nicht am Sonntag.
Auch eine Dauerkarte zum (für Erwachsene) Vorzugspreis von 29€ ist erstehbar. Auch als Ermäßigter spart man immerhin noch einen Euro.


Soweit zu den allgemeinen Informationen! Kommen wir zu den
Themen, die auch noch interessant sind

*Partnerland:*
Zuallererst möchte ich erwähnen, dass in diesem Jahr Kanada als Partnerland ausgewählt wurde, was mich persönlich freut, da ein Freund von dort kommt!

*Die Anreise:*
Nach Köln kommt man auf jede nur erdenkliche Weise:
Ob zu Fuß, per Fahrrad, mit dem Auto, der Bahn, dem Flugzeug, oder sogar per Schiff. Es geht alles.
Empfehlenswert sind zwei Beförderungswege:
Die Bahn und das Flugzeug!
Für alle, die jetzt schon wissen, dass es nach Köln geht, können bei (nicht ganz so humanen) Fahrzeiten richtig sparen.
Wir 3 aus Berlin fahren für 21,75€ pro Fahrt/Person, wobei so eine Fahrt im Normalpreis um die 80€ - 100€ liegt.
In Zusammenarbeit mit der GamesCom bieten die Lufthansa und Germanwings auch preiswerte Flüge an. Hin- und Rückflug kosten zusammen 99€ pro Person.

Wer nur einen Tag in Köln verbringen will, der kann sein Augenmerk auch auf den Busverkehr legen, denn auch da bietet die GamesCom etwas an.

*Die Sehenswürdigkeiten:*
Das erste, was viele sehen werden, wenn sie nach Köln reisen, ist vermutlich der Hauptbahnhof.
Genießt ihn  denn den Köln Messe/Deutz'er Bahnhof empfinde ich dagegen als grauenhaft.
Eine andere nette Sache ist der Dom. Wenn ihr aus dem Hauptbahnhof kommt erschlägt er euch geradezu, denn die Domplatte ist genau neben dem Bahnhof und wundert euch nicht über die Baugerüste, die sind immer da, denn der Dom besteht aus Sandstein (teilweise) und der muss immer erneuert werden.
Wer ein paar Minuten Zeit hat, kann auch in dem Dom nach oben auf eine Aussichtsplattform. Ich persönlich war noch nicht oben, aber Freunde meinten, es wäre toll da oben.

GamesCom Features

*Das GamesCom Camp:*
Selber war ich nur in Leipzip in diesem Camp, aber es macht einfach einen Riesenspaß!
Wir kamen an und es begann zu nieseln, also im feuchten ein Zelt aufbauen. Super! Dann besserte sich die Laune, als wir uns erstmal eine Wurst holten und ein Bierchen tranken. Die Stimmung da ist nämlich der Hammer. Ein Festzelt mit Wlan und Strom war ebenso vorhanden wie ein Bolzplatz.
Unsere Nacht wurde mit "Helga"-Rufen versüßt und am Morgen dachte ich, ich wär bei Wacken!  Aber alles sehr nett da!

*Das GamesCom Festival:*
Letztes Jahr war ich leider verhindert, sodass ich selber noch nie auf diesem Fest war, aber den Rezensionen nach war es echt gut.
Ich werde mich überraschen lassen.
Zur Information: Das GamesCom Festival findet am Tag vor der Messeeröffnung (für Alle) statt und soll die Besucher schon mal in Stimmung bringen. Letztes mal gab es dafür die Toten Hosen und ein paar DJs.

So mal sehen was noch so kommt!
Wenn ihr Fragen zu irgendetwas rund um GamesCom und Köln habt, dann fragt. Ich werde versuchen sie euch zu beantworten!

So long,
zcei


----------



## RegFx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch*

Ich bin im übrigen auch dabei.


----------



## Grilgan (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Also, ähm, jetzt ganz ohne Aufforderung werde ich das hier auf jeden Fall verfolgen und finde das eine klasse Aktion ^^  Wird bestimmt sehr interessant. 

Der Traum des Mitmachens wird noch besprochen. ^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Ähm.... also... ja ich bin jetzt ganz zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen und werde das ganze mauch mal verfolgen xD


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

nja, der ist jetzt türlich nen bisserl früh reingestellt, wir werden erst im Vorfeld der Messe nen bisserl Werbung machen^^.
Zcei und ich haben uns übrigends die Forum-TShirts besorgt. man muss ja Flagge zeigen


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Das ist ne coole Aktion, kann nämlich dieses Jahr nicht zur Gamescom wie letztes Jahr, da ich diesmal in Urlaub fahre.

Kann ja dann hier alles in Ruhe danach durchlesen.

Top Aktion.


----------



## zcei (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Also, Werbung haben wir jetzt schon durch die Main 

Wie läuft alles ab?​
*Im Vorfeld:*
Also ich kann nur allen Leuten empfehlen, sich vorher einen Hallenplan zu besorgen.
Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit die PC Games Hardware da tätig wird, zur Not müsst ihr halt auf die ComputerBild Spiele zurückgreifen, dort war in den drei letzten Jahren ein Hallenplan vorhanden, in Form eines rauslösbaren Extra-Heftes in der Größe Din A5.
In diesem Heftchen sind dann für jede Halle alle Aussteller vermerkt, was sehr nützlich ist, da man so schon im Vorfeld planen kann, was man sehen will und auch auf der Messe ist es zum zurechtfinden überaus nützlich.

*Am Tag wo ihr auf der Messe seid:*
Ich beschreibe mal meine persönliche Erfahrung!
Ich denke ein großteil wird mit den ÖVM/DB angereist kommen. Wenn ihr auf dem Bahnsteig des Bahnhofes Köln Messe/Deutz steht, werdet ihr wahrscheinlich schon die Messe und einen großen Banner sehen, der sofort Lust auf mehr macht.
Auf jedem Bahnsteig ist ein nettes, grünes Schild auf dem ihr den Weg in Richtung Messe findet. Aber das ist an so einem Tag eigentlich unnötig, denn wenn man der Masse folgt, so wie ich es tat, kommt man zielsicher vor den Eingang.

Was nun folgt ist erstmal ein Jugendschutzprozedere: Das Bändchen-Holen.
Letztes Jahr standen 5 Pavillons nebeneinander vor dem Eingang mit jeweils zwei netten Damen, denen man seinen Personalausweis/Reisepass/anderen gültigen Lichtbildausweis zeigt und dann bekommt man ein entsprechendes Bändchen umgeklebt, dass in den gewohnten USK-Farben signalisiert, wo ihr hin dürft und wo nicht.
(klitzekleine Anmerkung: für etwas kreative ist der Hinweis, dass man sich ganz einfach ein "rotes" Band holen kann wohl überflüssig oder. Ich sag nur, dass der Kleber nicht sehr gut ist )
Aber auch an den Ständen steht es den Veranstaltern frei, eine nachträgliche Ausweiskontrolle vorzunehmen, so zum Beispiel letztes Jahr bei CoD6:MW2.

Jetzt kommt mein persönlicher Trick: die Meisten sind einfach zu faul zum laufen! Sucht euch deswegen einen Eingang abseits der großen Ballungszentren wie Bahn/Parkplatz.
Wenn ihr Glück habt steht ihr dann sogar nah an den von euch gewünschten Hallen (-> nutze den Hallenplan )

Wer richtig motiviert ist, dem steht es natürlich frei auch ein Stück weit durch die Hallen zu rennen, bis die netten Männer in schwarz kommen und euch bitten nicht zu rennen. Das wird aber von 90% der Besucher beachtet, bis sie wieder hinter den Securitys stehen.

Und dann heißt es nur noch: Viel Spaß!


Wenn ihr noch irgendetwas wissen wollt, dann fragt mich


----------



## michae1971 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*



> Mit zwei Rockbands aus dem hohen Norden wird am Mittwoch, 18. August,  die Computerspielmesse Gamescom (19. bis 22. August im Kölner  Messegelände) eröffnet. Stanfour (Insel Föhr) und Revolverheld (Hamburg)  treten um 19 Uhr im Tanzbrunnen auf. Stanfour waren zuletzt Vorgruppe  von a-ha, Revolverheld sind mit ihrem neuen Album „In Farbe“ Dauergast  in den Charts. Tickets sowohl für das Konzert als auch für die Messe  gibt es bei ST-Ticket im Tageblatt-Haus an der Mummstraße. ff


Quelle: KURZ NOTIERT - solinger-tageblatt.de


----------



## zcei (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Ah ok! Danke dir!
Ich hatte vor ca. einem Monat mal angefragt, da wollte man mir aber keine Auskunft geben. Auch jetzt ist auf der Seite noch nichts vermerkt (Stand: 20.06.10 15:45)

Aber gut zu Wissen!

MfG zcei


----------



## michae1971 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*



> Parallel zur gamescom werden auch in diesem Jahr beim Cityfestival im  Rahmen des gamescom-Festivals all jene auf ihre Kosten kommen, die die  vielfältige Welt der Spiele und einen großartigen Mix aus Pop und Rock  erleben möchten. In der Kölner Innenstadt werden vom 20. – 22. August  nationale und internationale Acts der Extraklasse umsonst und draußen zu  erleben sein.
> *Bisher bestätigt: 2raumwohnung, Shout Out Louds, Aura Dione,  Dúné, Roman Fischer, Fertig, Los!, Timid Tiger, Olli Schulz und  Goldhawks.*
> Das Cityfest im Rahmen des gamescom-Festivals – umsonst und draußen!


 Quelle: Various Artists: Cityfestival im Rahmen des gamescom-Festivals!http://www.koeln.de/koeln/nachricht...d_revolverheld_eroeffnen_gamescom_327698.html


----------



## zcei (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Nur kurz eingeworfen und deshalb auch ohne Menüpunkt: unsere Shirts!


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

[*X*] Abonniert


----------



## Z28LET (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Hi zusammen,
da ich jetzt das erste mal auch dort hinfahre, wollte ich mal wissen, was so die Highlights dieses Jahr sind?
Was muss man sich unbedingt anschauen?

Ein Freund, der mich dazu überedet hat, meinte auf jedenfall Sony Stand und Blizzard mit D3.

Was gibts noch gutes und wichtiges?


----------



## michae1971 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Na ich doch mal das bei Blizzard  auch Catacylsm gezeigt wird.


----------



## zcei (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Also meine persönliche Empfehlung wäre noch Crysis 2 und Half Life Episode 3

Aber cynamite hat einen kleinen Überblick über die möglichen Highlights gemacht! Guckst du hier. :p

Mittlerweile sind auch die Acts auf der GamesCom Seite die auch schon von michae1971 eingebracht wurden.

Die GamesCom rückt näher, Freunde!

P.S.: Danke fürs Abo


----------



## speddy411 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Ich hatte mir auch vorgenommen auch auf die GC zu gehen...Leider fällts ins Wasser. Aber schön zu lesen das ihr eine Art Berichterstattung abgebt.


----------



## zcei (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch + viele Informationen rund um die GamesCom und Köln*

Schwelgen in Erinnerungen

Im Moment bin ich schonmal da, wo ich auch die GamesCom Woche verbringen werde  Bei meiner Mutter 

Passend zur GamesCom habe ich mal wieder ein Gerät ausgepackt, was mir in der Kindheit viiieeel Freude bereitet hat.

Wer erkennts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau, das gute alte Nintendo Entertainment System. Ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt und würde sich sicherlich gut auf der GamesCom in der Abteilung "nostalgische Spielgeräte" machen 

Das schöne ist, dass das gute Schätzchen noch voll funktionstüchtig ist und mein Lieblingsspiel von damals noch drin war  Kennt ihr noch diese tollen Cardridges? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwuppdiwupp alles angeschlossen und irgendwie ist das ja schon nen geiles Gefühl. Erste Konsole mit Steuerkreuz und A-B Tasten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin schon 24 Jahre alt, sie sich doch sehr gut gehalten. Meine Mutter ist halt sehr fürsorglich zu allem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja Fix den Controller drangepackt und los gehts

Super Mario Bros. 3 - das zweiterfolgsreichste Videospiel für die Konsole. Und absolut geil! 
Die Grafik ist nicht Crysis Style aber irgendwie schöner. Ich mags einfach  Und damals hat man sich auch noch im Inhalt Mühe gegeben  13 Welten (zumidest bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen, da verzweifel ich immer) mit jeweils mindestens 10 Leveln und kurzen Minispielen.
Versteckte Eastereggs, welche zu entdecken viel Spaß machen.
Ich bin verliebt 

Hier einfach mal ein paar Bildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehee ich kanns halt immernoch^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich gabs einfach keine schönere Einstimung in die GamesCom! Was denkt ihr darüber? Lieber High-End Grafik oder so "nostalgie Titel"? Habt ihr vielleicht selber noch eine?

MfG zcei


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Schönes Tagebuch. 
Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Gamescom. Allerdings bin ich nicht mit einem PCGHX Shirt unterwegs, sondern mit einem anderen Aufdruck den ich hier aus Werbegründen nicht nennen darf. 

Seit ihr auch am Samstag da? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja - zumindest ich erkenne euch wenn ihr zwei das T-Shirt anhabt.


----------



## zcei (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Ich denke ich werds Donnerstag anziehen und dann waschen und dann nochmal Samstag anziehen  Weil Samstag denke ich mal die Meisten da sein werden, aber ich wohl am Donnerstag die meisten Fotos machen werde 

Ich denke aber, dass es kein Problem sein sollte, den Hersteller zu nennen, oder?  Sonst dürfte ich ja z.B. auch keine Bilder mit s.Oliver Tshirts machen


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Es geht nicht um den Hersteller, sondern um dass, was draufsteht.  

Schade finde ich, dass sich hier noch nicht viele gemeldet haben. Ich dachte es würden mehr zur Gamescom gehen. Aber vielleicht bemerken ja einige diesen Bereich des Forums noch. 
Ich werde auch Fotos machen.
Filmen ist nicht erlaubt wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## zcei (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Soweit ich weiß schon, wäre schade wenns nicht erlaubt wär.

Wollte eigentlich (nach vorheriger Absprache) eine PCGH-Bühnenshow filmen.

Dass so viele diesen Bereich nicht entdecken finde ich auch sehr schade, aber in einem Anderen wäre dieser Thread hier nicht zuhause 
Ich hoffe ja, dass mein Maineintrag pünktlich zur GamesCom nochmal rausgekramt wird


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*


Jo ich fahr auch am Sammstag.
Geil ,meine erste Gamescom!!
Mit Sohn ,Freund von Sohn und Freund von Tochter.
lol

Vlt.sieht man sich ja^^.
Ist doch auch die DCMM am Sammstag und Sonntag?
Oder irre ich mich da ??


MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Von lauter Jünglingen umgeben 

Die DCMM ist Samstag/Sonntag aber Livemodding ist auch schon Donnerstag und Freitag.

Guck doch auch mal hier (Mitfahrbörse) und hier (Treffen auf der GamesCom) rein 

Gruß zcei


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Moin^^

Ich hoffe ihr fahrt nächstes Jahr auch da hin?
Dieses Jahr komme ich nich, war aber auch noch nie da 
Aber bei mir weis ich nich ob ich in Köln übernachten soll dann oder ob ich jeden Tag nach Hause fahren soll, wohne nämlich nur 140 km von Köln weg xD


----------



## zcei (8. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Hmm 140km sind schon weit jeden Tag.
Ich muss zum Glück nur 20 S-Bahn Minuten von meiner Mutter aus.
Werde mich dann nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich auch da einnisten. Also wirst du mich da wahrscheinlich sehen!


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Aber sag mir dann nächstes Jahr früh genug bescheid, damit ich mir Urlaub eintragen kann, und nicht dass ich die Gamescom verpenne 
Das wird bestimmt gut^^

EDIT:  Sag mal, kann man den Namen hinten aufem T-Shirt bei PCGH  aufdrucken lassen, oder muss man den wenn privat aufs Shirt machen?


----------



## zcei (9. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Also, dann merk dir mal so den Zeitraum 18-26 August vor  die sind eig immer in dem Gleichen Zeitraum kurz vor/an meinem Geburtstag. 
Aber ich denke auf der Messe wird wieder stehen, wann die nächste ist, scheint so ne Tradition zu sein  Dann sag ich dir natürlich bescheid 

Den Rückenaufrdruck gibts kostenlos 
Gehst einfach auf 3DSupply und gibst bei "Dein Text 1" dann z.B. >ExX< ein.
Und schwupps bekommst du ein PCGHX-Shirt mit >ExX< hinten drauf 

Gruß,
zcei


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*



  Beweiss!!

Ich komme............




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne  

MFG


----------



## zcei (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Jeah 

Konnteste keine Ermäßigung bekommen? 

Ich zahl für meine Dauerkarte das doppelte wie du für Tageskarte 

Have Fun there


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*


Ist hin -und rückfahrt mit drinn^^.


----------



## zcei (12. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Aber nur im VRR und VRS-Bereich!

Und das ist bei mir auch 

Oder hast du die KOMPLETTE Hin-und Rückfahrt.. dann wäre es gut günstig


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Kurze Frage, wie läuft das mit dem AMD Camp ab ?
Kann man d einfach so pennen 
Oder wie? 
Kostet es und wieviel 

Thx


----------



## zcei (12. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Du musst das buchen, einen Link gibts auf der gamescom Seite und ich glaub auch hier im Thread.

Kostet glaub ich so um die ~30€ pro Nacht inkl. Eintritt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Wahahaha WTF?
Da nehme ich doch lieber die 30 min. Zug am Abend nachhause in Anspruch bevor ich soviel Geld behzahle. Da kann ich ja gleich ins Hotel gehen 
Naja trotzdem danke für die Info


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*



zcei schrieb:


> Aber nur im VRR und VRS-Bereich!
> 
> Und das ist bei mir auch
> 
> Oder hast du die KOMPLETTE Hin-und Rückfahrt.. dann wäre es gut günstig


 

Wohne ja im VRR bereich .
Ist dann hin und rückfahrt?
oder??


----------



## joraku (13. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Also wenn ich das richtig auf meinem Ausdruck gelesen habe ist das hin und rückfahrt, bzw. du kannst halt fahren wie du willst. Auch mal in die Stadt rein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*


Jo THX.
hab ich auch so verstanden!!


MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*


Jo HI all.
Darf man da auf dem Messegelände irgentwo RAUCHEN????
War halt noch nie auf der Gamescom.^^

THX

MFG


----------



## zcei (16. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das sowohl auf dem Außengelände als auch auf den "Essensbereichen" zwischen den Hallen geraucht wurde.

Innerhalb der Hallen herrscht striktes Rauchverbot, was ich unterstütze
Sowas ist unnötig.

Außerhalb wird die KoelnMesse GmbH bestimmt einen Raucherbereich eingerichtet haben, was ja sonst eine "Zumutung & Qual" für alle Raucher wäre!

So, jetzt sinds nurnoch 2 Tage für uns, bis es los geht 
Ich freu mich schon total!
Bis Mittwoch solls in Köln wohl noch regnen, was aber kein Problem ist, da sitzen wir eh im Zug! Ab Donnerstag solls dann aber sonnig werden, mit Temperaturen um die ~27°C...
Das nenn ich doch mal perfektes GamesCom Wetter für den Außenbereich! 

Man sieht sich,
zcei


----------



## michae1971 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Letztes Jahr am Do warens ja 34°C. Kommt aus München eigentlich jemand auf die Gamescom?


----------



## zcei (16. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Einstimmen auf die Messe*

Ich war da nur Samstags da gewesen, aber auch da war ein Bomben Wetter, wo es einfach nur eine Wonne war, auf der Messe zu sein

Ich wollte noch kurz etwas verlinken, was ich als Blog geschrieben habe, weil es mir aufgefallen ist 

Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt


----------



## michae1971 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Mir geht die Köln-Leipzig-Nörgelei auch bischen auf die Nerven.


----------



## TheNik (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

hf ihr Glücklichen, die ihr dahin geht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



Jo freu mich auch schon drauf.....

noch vier Tage dann kommen wir...lol

Wird bestimmt voll,aber egal.

Hab Konzerterfahrung ^^.
Das die Gamescom in Köln ist find ich super.

Schön nah.

Hoffentlich seh ich auch ein paar Jungs von *Exclaim*.
(Bischen werbung muss sein)

Da sind so einige bei der DCMM dabei.
Zb. Paladin, der auch hier im Forum ist .

Und so einige Gamesmag.-redaktöre werden wohl auch da sein ??..

FREU...


MFG

PS.:Bin der Dunkelharige Typ mit Schneutzer......lol


----------



## zcei (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Da wirst du bestimmt der einzige sein 

So Taschen sind gepackt, morgen in der Früh gehts los, knappe fünf Stunden Bahnfahrt, aber nicht so heiß, dass die Klimaanlagen abschalten 

Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Ich hoffe man sieh sich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom-2010/111773-pcgh-treffen-auf-der-gamescom-2k10.html


----------



## RegFx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

So, ich pushe hier schonmal, da gleich der Beitrag folgen wird (Spannungsbogen erzeugen!)

Bis ProfFrink und zcei von Kaisers wieder da sind, verrate ich mal soviel: Es ist etwas seeeeeeehr geiles passiert (der ein oder andere User wird es wahrscheinlich wissen )

MfG

RegFX

//Edit:
Als kleines  Aperetif hier schonmal ein Video, wo ich am Saphire Stand Blur zocke 
YOUTUBE EINBINDUNG STINKT, KLICK MICH

Artikel folgt laut zcei ca 15 Minuten...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



Was ,
bekommt jeder Besucher einen Rechner geschenkt??????

Oder jeder Dritte????

Oder freien Eintritt???

Wird Arbeitsspeicher verschenkt ???

Oder Grakas?????



MFG


----------



## joraku (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Was ist denn geiles passiert?

Die Zeit ist übrigens um.


----------



## RegFx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



joraku schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist übrigens um.



Der Artikel ist fertig, nurnoch die BIlder müssen hochgeladen werden.
Mein Spannungsbogen hat perfekt funktioniert, ihr könnts alle garnicht erwarten XD


Achja und Bilder kommen hier gleich auch noch hin (sind vieeeeele XD)


----------



## Grilgan (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



RegFx schrieb:


> //Edit:
> Als kleines  Aperetif hier schonmal ein Video, wo ich am Saphire Stand Blur zocke
> YOUTUBE EINBINDUNG STINKT, KLICK MICH



Haha wie geil 

Ich freu mich auf den Artikel 

Bin grade vom anstrengenden Training wiedergekommen und dachte mir.. "jetzt lese ich hoffentlich einen richtig schönen Artikel von denen".. und jetzt kann ich es gar nicht mehr erwarten ^^


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Zu den letzten beiden Fragen von Killerpfote sag ich nur: Ja!

Sry, dass ich solange gebraucht hab^^

GamesCom am Donnerstag (Tag 1)​
Fangen wir doch mal am Besten chronologisch an:

Um 9:33 fuhren wir von am Bahnhof meiner Mutter ab und landeten ca. 10 Minuten später am Messebahnhof.

Schon beim Verlassen des Zuges merkten wir eins: VOLL!!! Und das sehr...
(nehme jetzt mal exemplarisch eins aus den Hallen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem leichten Loveparade-Gedanken (nicht böse gemeint, aber wir mussten durch einen Ubahn-Tunnel der doch sehr überfüllt war) wanderten wir gemächlich - schnell geht bei den Menschenmassen nicht - zu den Pavillons mit den USK-Bändchen.
Da ich leider keine Frühgeburt bin, liegt mein Geburtstag genau hinter der GamesCom, dementsprechend freute ich mich, als ich doch ein USK 16 Band bekam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ging flugs vorbei an einem NfS:Hot Pursuit Polizeimustang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hinein ins Getümmel.
Um ~10:00 morgens ist die Messe echt zu empfehlen, man kann sich noch gut unterhalten und die Hallen sind noch nicht überfüllt.
Da es gerade ganz gut passte machten wir uns auf in den ESL-Bereich, wo man ganz gut entspannen konnte. Auch ein Match wurde schon ausgetragen. Quake Live - CoolleR gegen draven




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir dachten uns, den ersten Tag verbringen wir mal wie Ein-Tag-Ottonormalverbraucher, jedoch merkten wir schnell, dass es das nicht bringt und variierten etwas. 
Für morgen sind einige Stände eingeplant, wo man warten muss, das heute zu machen wäre unsinnig gewesen. Stattdessen blieben wir zusammen und schauten was es so gab.

Unter Anderem gab es die DCMM. Hierzu sage ich nur, dass es Livemodding gab bzw. gibt und für den Rest lass ich nur Bilder sprechen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Morgens" um knapp 12 Uhr war schon das Awardfabrik Team auf der Asus Bühne, aber viel ging da noch nicht, also ein paar Schritte weiter an den Gameswelt (JES!) stand. Das "JES!" ist der Gag an der Sache, denn das Bühnenspiel war, dass immer wenn der Moderator in irgendeinem Zusammenhang "Gameswelt" erwähnte, ein lautes, knackiges "JES!" ertönen sollte. Macht eine Menge Spaß sag ich euch 

Aber auch so eine Bühnenshow dauert nicht ewig und irgendwann wurden, bedingt durch das Schreien, auch die Stimmen zunehmend kratziger, somit beschlossen wir, kurz zu rasten, die Bilder zu sortieren (wo wir merkten, dass meine Kamera eher Bullshit ist, seitdem nutzen wir nurnoch Frinks).
Spontan kam die Idee, einen Vlog zu drehen, einfach nur so. Das ist das Ergebnis:

Youtube Video einbinden will irgendwie nicht  GamesCom Tagebuch - VLOG 1

Nach diesem amüsanten Dreh machten wir uns auf den Weg zur Asus Overcloker Bühne. Wir dachten, vorher sei noch ne Awardfabrik-Show mit LN2 - dem war nicht so 
Nach einer halben Stunde fing es dann aber an .... die ultimative, epische PCGH Bühnenshow 
Schon letztes Mal war es der absolute Hammer, aber diesmal wurde einfach alles getoppt.

Die Ideen, die Preise, die Stimmung, die Leute (Redakteure sowie Zuschauer) - kurz: alles stimmte!

Nach kurzen technischen Problemen gings los mit ein bisschen Einstimmung, Preise präsentieren, das Übliche halt.
Dann gings richtig los: "Horsti" aus dem Forum fuhr gegen eine andere Person ein NfS:Shift Rennen (Ok, Horsti hat verloren, trotzdem wars lustig und eine gute Idee )

Uuuuuuund daaaaann: zwei Leute dürfen sich am Rampage III Gene, Xeon und Matrix battlen.
Ratet mal, wer diese eine Person war  der es errät, bekommt einen 80mm Enermax Lüfter 

Nein Spaß, dann kann ich hier nicht weiterschreiben: ICH!!!
Übergeil.

Nun stand ich also da auf der Bühne, vor einem 1366 System, wo ich doch in meinem Leben bisher nur AMD gebencht habe. Frink "flüsterte" mir vorher noch eben ein paar Tipps zu und dann hatte ich eine Viertelstunde Zeit einen ordentlichen Aquamark Wert vorzulegen.
Den musste dann mein Kontrahent schlagen.
Ich legte mich ordentlich ins Zeug - bei gefixten (niedriegen) Spannungen - und machte einen 195.421 Run.
Ja leider war die Zeit dann auch schon rum (wie schnell sowas geht ) und mein Gegner hatte nun 10 Minuten Zeit zu kontern.

Die Spannungen stiegen, als die letzte Minute anschlug und sein finaler Run dran war. Schwarzer Bildschirm. Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ...  Geschaaaaaafft! Die GTX460 ist mein! Dieses Gefühl mit den Redakteuren auf der Bühne zu stehen ist ja eh schon geil, aber DAS war einfach Edorphine pur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach waren wir aber auch so am Jubeln, dass wir die Messe verließen und uns auf den Heimweg machten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gehts wieder los und ihr bekommt noch so einen Monsterbeitrag.

Bitte seid nicht enttäuscht wegen dem Bildermangel, aber bei der Masse stell ich nur ein paar Fließtextbilder ein und alle Bilder kommen in Originalgröße in ein Galleryscript (RegFX arbeitet grad dran)
Der Link kommt dann hier! (+ eine .rar Datei am Montag/Dienstag)

Viele Grüße,
zcei


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Hört sich gut an 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 460 ^^


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Seht ihr Bilder?

Frink und RegFX sehen gerade keine  Dann muss ich die nochmal reinmachen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Nein, keine Bilder. Im PCGHX muss du alles hier hoch laden. Externe hoster gehen nicht, falls du das probiert hast


----------



## RegFx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nein, keine Bilder. Im PCGHX muss du alles hier hoch laden. Externe hoster gehen nicht, falls du das probiert hast



Danke für den (bestimmt gut gemeinten) Rat, aber nen Link auf ne Gallerie wird schon erlaubt sein.

MfG


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Nein, das weiß ich schon  habs ja schon des öfteren so gemacht 

Ich hatte die Bilder aber drin und dann wurde ich ausgeloggt.. Bei mir sind die Bilder komischerweise noch (auch nach Cache leeren)

Warst du auch bei der Bühnenshow von PCGH? (Mit nem Tshirt/Pullover "Dessi"? )


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Hier können nur aus PCGHX verknüpfte Bilder verknüpft werden (Forenregeln FTW!)
Oder meinst du die User Gallery?




zcei schrieb:


> Nein, das weiß ich schon  habs ja schon des öfteren so gemacht
> 
> Ich hatte die Bilder aber drin und dann wurde ich ausgeloggt.. Bei mir  sind die Bilder komischerweise noch (auch nach Cache leeren)
> 
> Warst du auch bei der Bühnenshow von PCGH? (Mit nem Tshirt/Pullover "Dessi"? )




Dissi, ich bitte dich 
Jo^^


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Ok, dann hab ich dich gesehen.. du uns dann ja wahrscheinlich auch 

//Gerade Bilder am fixxen


----------



## Grilgan (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



zcei schrieb:


> Youtube Video einbinden will irgendwie nicht  GamesCom Tagebuch - VLOG 1



Haha zu geil dieses Video  würde mich über mehr von diesen freuen 



zcei schrieb:


> Nach kurzen technischen Problemen gings los mit ein bisschen Einstimmung, Preise präsentieren, das Übliche halt.
> Dann gings richtig los: "Horsti" aus dem Forum fuhr gegen eine andere Person ein NfS:Shift Rennen (Ok, Horsti hat verloren, trotzdem wars lustig und eine gute Idee )
> 
> 
> ...  Geschaaaaaafft! Die GTX460 ist mein! Dieses Gefühl mit den Redakteuren auf der Bühne zu stehen ist ja eh schon geil, aber DAS war einfach Edorphine pur!



 Glückwunsch 
Werden wir die benchen?  Ist die im Referenzdesign oder hat die nen bestimmten Kühler?

Weiter so


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Ah du warst der beim OCen.. dachte echt der andere giwinnt, aber die 195k waren nicht schlecht für einen nur AM3 Übertakter..

ich war der mit dem Heaset am Anfang  5.1 und so 

Ich poste meine Erfahrungen morgen auch.. ihr seid als Team aber echt lustig


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



zcei schrieb:


> Ok, dann hab ich dich gesehen.. du uns dann ja wahrscheinlich auch
> 
> //Gerade Bilder am fixxen




Jetz sind se da 

Jo, ihr seid mir nicht entgangen


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Hahahaaa.. Danke 

Ja hab dich auch gesehen 

Und mit Frink war schon gut beim Helfen 

EDIT: Destroyer wir sind morgen auch im PCGHX Tshirt (wenns trocken ist )


----------



## RegFx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

*
ALLE BILDER VON HEUTE !*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Ich bin aber erst Samstag mit meinem Clan wieder da 

Kann mir eigentlich wer sagen wie ich herausfinde welche Farbe der geile Enermax Lüfter hat (jetzt sag nicht anschließen ). Irgendwie steht nämlich nix drauf^^


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Öhm ich denke mal, wenn du nen roten hast, wirds rot sein, wenn du nen silvernen hast, dann silver 

Bilder des Casemod Contests sind hinten dran.


//Bilder eingebunden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*



zcei schrieb:


> Öhm ich denke mal, wenn du nen roten hast, wirds rot sein, wenn du nen silvernen hast, dann silver
> 
> Bilder des Casemod Contests sind hinten dran.




Ich hab mittlerweile raus gefunden das es Weiß/Silber ist 
Tausche gegen rot oder grün^^


Wo war eigentlich der Contest?
Hab den gar nicht gesehen


----------



## zcei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Weiß grad garnicht genau, aber der Bereich war ziemlich zentral und groß 

Schon nice, was die da so gebastelt haben  Aber ich bleib da lieber beim OCen, da gewinn ich auch was


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*


Cool Bilder,
bekomme ich schon mal einen einblick,
was so abgeht.

THX
nice
Will auch was gewinnen....Neid.....


Lass was für Sammstag über.

See you

MFG


----------



## RegFx (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

So,
hier kommt erstmal der abendliche Spannungsbogen Post.
Wir werden jetzt erstmal essen und dann das Update schreiben.

HEute gibt es unter Anderem folgendes:
Guildwars 2, F1 '10, 2 MMOs sowie den 2. VLOG.

Stay tuned,

RegFX


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*


Juhu kommen Morgen ^^
hftl wirds nicht so voll^^


MFG


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Jaaa, was soll ich im Moment groß schreiben!?

Guildwars 2 hat RegFX angezockt, er hat grad keine Lust auf nen Update, weil er den Vlog gearbeitet
Prof. Frink hat grad keine Lust auf das F1 '10 und 2MMO update
der Vlog ist im Schnitt

Also kann ich nur Grobes erzählen...

Heute haben wir eeeeetwas verschlafen und waren erst um 15:00 auf der Messe, was aber eigentlich reichte, denn heute wollten wir nur noch "spezialisiert"  gucken.

Die Messe leerte sich schon zunehmens als wir kamen, was uns Hoffnung gab, aber es war trotzdem voll.

Dann machten wir uns schonmal auf um Formel 1 2010 anzutesten, währen RegFX sich abspaltete, um GuildWars 2 zu zocken.
Nur war der Stand so überfüllt, dass wir kurzerhand beschlossen uns in einen der bequemen Sitzsäcke zu setzen und auf die PCGH-Show zu warten.

Die war wieder richtig geil, das Highlight war aber ganz klar: *Henner Schröder* - die epischste PCGH-Legende ever.
Lüftergitter gabs keine  Dafür aber Kaaaaabeeeel! Natürlich auch gut 

Beim übertakten wurde mein "Rekordscore" nicht gebrochen, aber "Benne123" der einen Score vorlegen musste kam schon gut ran. 
Schlussendlich gewann er dann auch die GTX460, weil sein Kontrahent unrealistische Settings gepaart mit falscher Fehlerdiagnose anwand. Dabei flog dann auch die Sicherung der Asusstromversorgung raus 

Danach machten wir uns dann nochmal auf den Weg Anderes zu erkunden und waren dann unter Anderem im Acer ESport bereich und Prof Frink spielte halt besagte 2 MMOs an, zu denen er später was schreiben wird.
Zum Schluss genoßen wir dann noch ein CS1.6 Match im ESL Bereich, wo ESC Icybox trotz Rückstand immerhin noch einen Draw gegen Asus schaffte.

Dann machten wir und schon wieder auf den Heimweg. Morgen gehts so gegen 11 Uhr Richtung Messe.

Stay Tuned.
zcei


----------



## Professor Frink (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Hey Leute,
tja Zcei hat ja schon einiges geschrieben, wir sind erst um 15 Uhr gekommen und quasi mit der PCGH Show eingestiegen.
Und die hielt eine sehr angenehme Überraschung für uns bereit, in Gestalt dieses Fischers, der sich selbst als Henner Schröder vorstellte und die Menge munter mit Kabeln bewarf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest der Show verlief wie gestern, nur, dass mehrere Shift.Duelle ausgetragen wurden, am Ende sogar gegen den BenchMarc persönlich (der promt verlor )

Nach einer Stärkung und dem aufnehmen des zweiten VLOGs machte ich mich auf zum probespielen von FI 2010, den neuen potenziellen Hit von Codemasters. Eine halbe Stunde (eradezu lächerlich wenig) musste ich Sitzfleisch beweisen, dann ging es ins innere des sehr nett gemachten Standes. 10 Bildschirme mit Lenkrädern und Rennsitzen, aufgestellt wie eine F1 - Startaufstellung, und ein gemeinsames Rennen über Lan, wow !

Leider habe ich vergessen Fotos zu machen, aber Screenies des Spiels kennen die meisten ja eh schon. Mein Eindruck des Spiels ansich ist sehr positiv, zu Beginn sitzt man in seinem Wagen, der in der Box steht und stellt die Settings für das kommende Rennen ein, während um einen am Wagen gewerkelt und überall gewuselt wird. Mehr Atmosphäre geht eigentlich nicht. Zufällig fuhr ich auf einer Strecke die ich schon in echt besichtigt hatte (Monte Carlo) und war erstaunt von der starken Streckendarstellung. Auch hier hat man sich keine blöße gegeben. Leider kam hier bei Sonnenschein die Bonbonoptik von RaceDriver:Grid hervor, was meine Mitspieler zu der Annahme verleitete, man könne ähnlich arcadig fahren. So ging leider sehr viel Atmosphäre flöten und auch die extremen Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede beim Start hat man zwar eingedämmt, gänzlich verschwunden sind sie jedoch nicht. 
Unterm Strich wird F1 2010 für mich ein Pflichtkauf. Grandiose Optik, größtenteils realistsiches Fahrverhalten und tolle Atmosphäre täuschen über kleine Schönheitsfehler hinweg und lassen mich den Releasetag jetzt schon herbeisehnen.

Eigentlich wollte ich die GC nun verlassen, doch als ich an den MMOs vorbeikam, beschloss ich als ehemaliger-Wow-Spieler-und-aus-frust-vom-Farmen-abbrecher mal einen blick zu riskieren.
Als erstes ging es zu Mythos Europe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sich jedes kommende MMO mit dem absoluten Marktdominanten World of Warcraft messen muss, verglich ich es auch nach diesen Kriterien
Punkt1: DIe Charaktererstellung:
Ich war ehrlichgesagt baff, sieht doch das Interface fast exakt so aus, wie das Blizzard pendant, auch die Rassen und Charactere könnte man bedenkenlos zwischen beiden Spielen tauschen, sie sind schlichtweg identisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na schön, es muss ja nicht alles zwangsläufig verändert werden nur um sich von WOW abzuheben, also störte ich mich nicht weiter an der Optik (die WOW Jahrgang 2005 auch zum verwechseln ähnlich sieht) sondern ging weiter zu dem was mich sehr Interessierte, einem der großen Kritikpunkte von WOW, dem konfigurieren des Charakters. Doch auch hier, totale Ernüchterung.
Mythos bringt sogar weniger (!) Optionen als WOW, das ist schon eine Leistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Start des Spiels begrüßte mich kein Einleitungsvideo, eine (umschaltbare) Isometrische Kameraperspektive und der erste Questgeber. Welcher mir folgende Quest aufgab.
Was war geschehen ? Ein netter Standbetreuer kam auf mich zu und erklärte, das Spiel sehr vor einer Woche noch auf koreanisch gewesen uns sehr hastig ins englische übersetzt worden, wobei viel Text einfach entfernt statt übersetzt wurde um Zeit zu sparen. Na toll. Da will ich wissen welche Gameplayunterschiede es gibt und das Tutorial funktioniert nicht. Aber ok, mit Hilfe des Standbetreuers gelang mir der Einstieg und ich bemerkte einige anleihen an die Diablo Reihe, z.b. müssen Gegenstände erst mithilfe von nur endlich verfügbaren Kristallen identifiziert werden, das sorgt für Spannung im Gruppenspiel,das nicht funktionierte.

Nunja, wie siehts denn mit dem eigentlichen Gameplay aus ? Was viele WOWler zum verzweifeln bringt ist das ewige Farmen("töte X Tiere") und rumrennen. Hier wurde das eigentliche System nicht geändert, jedoch sind die Laufdistanzen geringer, der Charakter schneller und die zu erledigende Menge Monster bewegt sich meistens im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich. Das erledigen der Monster ist leider (zumindest auf niedrigen Leveln) eine knifflige Sache, kriegt man es doch kaum mit. Ein typischer Level1-Kampf in WOW läuft ungefähr so ab:
Klick - bum - klick - bum - klick - bum -tot
EIn solcher Kampf in Mythos:
klick - bum - tot

Als das Spiel begann leicht komplexer zu werden, musste ich leider aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Textausgaben passen und verließ frustriert den Stand. Ein leiser Hoffnungsschimmer bleibt, denn es gibt Anzeichen, dass das Spiel rasch komplexer und spannender wird, z.b. traf ich schnell einen Berufelehrer mit einem vielversprechend aussehenden SkillTree, man darf also hoffen...

Das nächste Spiel hörte auf den Namen Jade Dynasty.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will mich kurzfassen. Ich startete das Spiel und bekam ein Einleitungsvideo vorgesetzt, dass selbst in WOW seinesgleichen sucht.
Es sah einfach umwerfend schlecht aus. Gefühlte 5 Polygone, beklebt mit Pixeltapeten von CS 1.6 Niveau, so machen Ingame-Intros keinen 
Spaß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Charaktererstellung bestand eigentlich nur aus Wahl einer von 2 Rassen und männlich/weiblich.
Das Problem des langen laufens löste man sehr plump. Der Charakter läuft selber. Man klickt auf die Quest und der Char rennt dahin, spricht ggf. sogar noch Personen an die für die Quest wichtig sind. Zusammen mit dem weitgehend automatisch ablaufenden Kampfsystem eine irrige Kombination. Im Gegensatz zu früher brauchen Spiele heute weder Länge, noch Schwierigkeit, noch Inhalt.
Vielleicht gehöre ich mit meinen 16 Jahren nun schon zu den Fortschrittsverweigerern die die Entfernung des Spielers als nächsten logischen Schritt nicht wahrhaben wollen und der Entwickler ist extrem innovativ. Sollte es jedoch noch Menschen geben die wie ich denken, empfehle ich ihnen bei MMOs bei altbewährtem zu bleiben. Auch wenn es altmodisch ist.
stay tuned
Professor Frink


----------



## RegFx (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf.


*Edit*: 2. VLOG ist Online! >LINK<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte heute nach nur 10 Minuten Wartezeit das Vergnügen, 20 Minuten Guildwars 2 zu testen (super Verhältnis findet ihr nicht auch ?).
Ich werde euch hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vermitteln:


*Grafik*
Die Grafik ist anders. Das ist auch alles. Man sieht, dass eine andere Engine verändert wurde, aber besser sieht das ganz nicht unbedingt aus, zu mindest nicht im Gesamtbild.
An den Zaubereffekten hat sich allerdings einiges getan. Ich habe eine Art Nekromantin gespielt (kA was genau) und ich konnte zahlreiche Todesflüche heraufbeschwören, die allesamt fantastisch aussahen.

*Gameplay*
Über das Gameplay kann ich nach 20 Minuten nur soviel sagen: Es wurde das umgesetzt, was versprochen wurde.
Man kann jetzt springen, sich abrollen und dabei kämpfen, d.h. die Interaktion mit der Umgebung wurde eingeführt.

*Charakterentwicklung*
Dazu kann ich euch leider nichts erzählen, da ich nur einen Char gespielt habe.
Wie ich allerdings mitbekommen habe, levelt man nun, wie bei WOW an Monstern und nicht, wie es bei GW war, nur an Quests.
In 20 Minuten bin ich zwei Level aufgestiegn und durfte zur Belohnung Punkte auf Vitalität, Intelligenz und co. verteilen, nach altbewährtem Prinzip.
Die Fertigkeiten konnte ich irgendwie nicht verbessern/ändern, vllt. habe ich das einfach übersehen.

*Ausrüstung*
Auch die Ausrüstung hat sich verändert. MAn kann sie jetzt finden, anstatt sie sich schmieden zu lassen und sie bringt nun auch teilweise mehr als nur einen Rüstwert (obwohl ich das noch ein bisschen Mau fand).
Hier wurde also ebenfalls ein Versprechen gehalten, bravo NCSOFT.

*Quests*
Neben den Hauptquests gibt es nun die angekündigten "Events".
Das sieht so aus: Man spaziert da so an einem Fluss lang und plötzlich hat irgendjemand Probleme. Ohne Vorbeitungszeit muss man sofort losstürmen und demjenigen zur Hilfe eilen (ok, man muss nicht).
Insgesamt finde ich diese Art der Nebenquests sehr motivierent, weil der Laufweg entfällt.

*Server-Prinzip*
NCSOFT hat ja ebenfalls angekündigt, dass das Server-Prinzip nunmehr das von WOW sein soll, d.h. man kann überall Leute treffen, nicht nur in den Städten.
Das einzige was ich mitbekommen habe ist, dass man immer noch, wenn man in eine Stadt will, einen Ladebildschirm sieht.
Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass ich einmal außerhalb der Stadtmauern einen Chat "empfangen" habe.

*
FAZIT:*
Zunächst muss man ja sagen, dass so ein MMORPG nur auf ordentlich gefüllten Servern richtig Spaß machen kann, was auf der GamesCom wohl kaum erfüllt wird.
Doch auch trotz dieses Mangels fand ich das Spiel gut, weil es mir einerseits direkt wieder das alte Guild Wars Feelings gegeben hat (SUCHT!) und andererseits viele Dinge verbessert hat, die bei Guild Wars einfach schrecklich unmotivierend waren.
Das einzige was mich enttäuscht hat ist die Grafik (ich hoffe mal, dass die Einstellungen auf Maximum waren, sonst hab ich jetzt nen falschen Eindruck), aber das führt natürlich dazu, dass mehr Spieler das Spiel überhaupt spielen können.


*WIRST DU ES DIR DENN NUN KAUFEN?*
Das ist natürlich die Frage. Und ich muss leider erstmal mit "Nein" antworten. 
Nicht, weil es mit das nicht wert wäre, sondern weil ich momentan nur einen schwachen Laptop habe, auf dem auch noch Linux läuft (schlagt mich!).
Aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall jeden MMO- und vorallem Guildwars-Fan empfehlen.

Gute Nacht, denn morgen wollen wir nicht erst um 15.0 auf die Messe,

RegFX


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | Wie ein Ort eine Messe prägt*

Was schief gegangen, Post kann gelöscht werden XD


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 2 Online*

Liest sich ja alles ganz gut 

Aber bei dem Vid hab ich nich so viel vertsanden


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 2 Online*

Jaa viele Hintergrundgeräusche, aber iwie fanden wir das geht  Also bei uns kann man das ganz gut verstehen, wenns laut genug ist


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 2 Online*


HI,
heute auf der G-Com´s gewesen.

Die Erste !!

Jo voll ^^.

jo dicke Füsse. ^^

Leider keine Graka oder Ram abgestaubt!!

Aber immerhin......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und so ein Zeugs......lol.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ist schon ganz schön Stressig ^^



MFG


PS: Müde.....


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 2 Online*

Unser Samstag​
Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an das PCGHX-Forum 

Heute haben wir den 3ten Teil unseres Ausfluges vollendet und waren auch nicht ganz untätig.

Zuersteinmal: die Speicherkarte war bei meiner Mom im Laptop (von uns vergessen) somit gibt es leider keine Fotos. Ich verweise da auf den >Bilderpost von Dissi< und >Steff456<

Ja was gabs denn dann heute so:
Ein guter Freund von mir hat Crysis angetestet und meinte, die Grafik der Konsolen wäre besser als die des PCs  Iwie trau ich ihm nicht, weil alle anderen meinen, die PC-Version wäre schöner.
Wird morgen hoffentlich selber angetestet 

Dann haben wir beim Messebetreten direkt gemerkt: der vollste Tag bisher. Das war echt nicht mehr feierlich. Die ESL-Area komplett überfüllt, anstellen bei Medal of Honor überhaupt nicht mehr möglich (kam von der anderen Seite)
Bin dann geflüchtet in den Asus ENC Bereich und habe Russland gegen Ukraine (CS1.6) geguckt. Nettes Match 

RegFX hat Gothic 4 angezockt, mal sehen ob er noch was schreibt, denke schon.

Bei der PCGH-Bühnenshow haben wir dann Pokerclock kennen gelernt  Nettes Kerlchen 
Für mich auch der eigentliche GTX460 gewinner, weil Dissi nur der Dritte war, der auf die Bühne gerufen wurde, nachdem Poker's Kontrahent versagte.
Dafür bekam er dann einen Asus HD-Streaming Client, wobei wir erstmal einen Redakteur fragen mussten, wofür das gut sei 
Genau das gleiche Teil bekam dann auch RegFX...
Er hat beim NfS:Shift spielen verloren und da sein Gegner zuerst wählen durfte, blieb nur noch das für ihn unnütze Teil. Naja... besser als nichts ist doch schon ordentlich was wert!

Dann haben wir noch einen 3ten VLOG Teil für euch:
Wer die Anfangsbemerkung versteht, darf sich beglückwünschen einen zu großen Teil seines Lebens im Internet verbracht zu haben 

Klick mich, ich bin ein VLOG

Have fun
zcei

//Inhaltsverzeichnis aktualisiert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das GamesCom Tagebuch | VLOG 2 Online*



zcei schrieb:


> Ja was gabs denn dann heute so:
> Ein guter Freund von mir hat Crysis angetestet und meinte, die Grafik der Konsolen wäre besser als die des PCs  Iwie trau ich ihm nicht, weil alle anderen meinen, die PC-Version wäre schöner.
> Wird morgen hoffentlich selber angetestet



Ich glaub dein Freund sollte mal einen Optiker aufsuchen  (nicht böse gemeint^^)

PCGH bestätigt meinen Eindruck : Crysis 2 Multiplayer: Xbox 360 erschreckend schwach, PC sehr gut und spielerisch gelungen - crysis 2, cryengine 3


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

Jop, hab ich ihm auch empfohlen ...

Er ist halt Sony Liebhaber und übereugter PS3-Zocker


----------



## RegFx (21. August 2010)

Hab heute btw auch mal Gothic 4 angespielt.
Hier mal ein (wirklich) kurzes Review:

Die Grafik ist auf jedenfall beeindruckend, auch wenn sie (immer) noch nicht an Crysis rankommt (und ich Rede vom ersten Teil), besonders die Darstellung der Charaktere, die ja bei Gothic von elementarer Wichtigkeit ist, wurde stark verbessert.

Weiterhin wurde auch (endlich mal) am Kampfsystem gepfeilt. Man kann sich nun abrollen, was die Kämpfe etwas abwechslungsreicher gestaltet (Nahkampf ohne Schaden zu nehmen XD).

Die Bewegungen (bis auf die des Schwertes) wirkten allerdings noch sehr zähflüssig und unfertig. Hoffetnlich wird da noch gearbeitet.

Ich bin sowieso keim Fan der Gothic Spiele, doch ich wollte mal sehen, ob JoWood Gothic 3 wieder wettmacht, und ich bin sehr zuversichtlich gestimmt.

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2010)

Die Dachbodennummer mit dem Sound war geil xD

Schon heftig was ihr da abgeräumt habt, hätte ich auch gerne xD


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. August 2010)

Echt schade das ich nicht kann 
Wäre zu gern dabei gewesen und so....


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. August 2010)

Ihr habt ja ordentlich abgesahnt auf der Gamescom xD . Besonders geil ist natürlich die GTX 460. 

Sagt mal könntet ihr zum Schluss mal ein Photo von all euren "Erbeutungen" machen ??


----------



## zcei (22. August 2010)

NAja da haben wir ja nen Video.. und da so viel Kleinzeugs dabei ist, von dem ein Foto die Pixel nicht wert sind werden wir mal schauen..

Wenn morgen noch Tshirts etc. kommen dann evtl. Sonst wars das, was heute war das "Wertvolle" (wenn man die Tshirts noch als Wertvoll betrachtet )


----------



## carsten1975 (22. August 2010)

Habt Ihr bitte für mich einen oder mehr  Steam Codes der Gamescom FSK18 (rotesbändchen) habe ich natürlich und habe das Overclockergebniss von zcei LIVE gesehen Tolle Leistung in so kurzer Zeit.

äh als Beweis 195000 Points Aquamark ich glaube mit 160 Mhz FSB


----------



## zcei (22. August 2010)

Jo klar, kannste Steam Code haben  ist eh nur Portal -.- das 18er Teil (was btw blau war ) hatten se da iwie nicht mehr.. :/


----------



## RegFx (22. August 2010)

carsten1975 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr bitte für mich einen oder mehr  Steam Codes der Gamescom FSK18


NEIN.



carsten1975 schrieb:


> FSK18 (rotesbändchen)


Ach die 18er Bändchen sind rot? Deswegen bin ich mit meinem blauen bei Crysis nicht reingekommen...



carsten1975 schrieb:


> FSK18 (rotesbändchen) habe ich natürlich


Dann hol die doch einfach dein super Steamgame ?!



carsten1975 schrieb:


> und  habe das Overclockergebniss von zcei LIVE gesehen Tolle Leistung in so  kurzer Zeit.


Aber keine Zeit ein Steamgame zu holen ?!



carsten1975 schrieb:


> äh als Beweis 195000 Points Aquamark ich glaube mit 160 Mhz FSB


NEIN.


Grammatik - *FAIL*
Anfrage - *FAIL*
USER - *FAIL*

MfG,

RegFX


----------



## joraku (22. August 2010)

Ich habe euch gestern gesehen - ihr standet hinten in der Ecke bei Pokerclock und ich konnte die Show nicht mehr zu Ende sehen - musste fort, wusste also nicht ob "Dessi"  gewonnen hat, oder nicht.

Nächstes Jahr suche ich mir einen anderen Tag aus - bzw. jeden Tag außer Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## darkfabel (23. August 2010)

also habe mal ein video für Euch !! wollte nicht extra wieder was neues auf machen 

YouTube - Gamescom 2010 + Crysis 2 Gameplay ( 16:9 )

achja als ich raus gehen musste telefonieren sah ich glaube ich Henner war mir aber nicht ganz sicher habe ein foto gemacht. Wenn ihr es haben wollt bescheid sagen .


----------



## zcei (23. August 2010)

Wir haben doch ein Foto von Henner drin  und noch ein Zweites irgendwo auf der Cam


----------



## DOcean (24. August 2010)

Auch von mir gibt es Bilder, zu finden unter:

Picasa-Webalben - Jan-Hendrik Bade - Games Com 2010

Werde mir den Besuch für nächstes Jahr stark überlegen, ich hab einfach keine Lust 2h in einer Schlange zu stehen für 0,5h Show. Und die Länge der Schlange war ja normal.

Cool war der Teil wo das Starcraft Turnier stattfand, konnte man gut zuschauen, (auch wenn die Kommentare grausiges Englisch waren)


----------



## zcei (24. August 2010)

Das war der ESL Bereich.

Auch die "Intel Friday Night Games" fanden da statt und auch Quake Live.

Mir persönlich gefiel da eher der ASUS ENC Bereich (European National Final), wo das CS 1.6 Turnier für Europa ausgetragen wurde. Kleiner, nicht so überfüllt, deutsche Kommentare. 

Ja mit dem Anstellen ist immer so ne Sache, aber man kann nicht 100.000 Full-Equiped-PCs erwarten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Wurde da auch CSS gespielt ? 
Ich glaube schon 
Wenn man da was gewinnen könnte hätte ich hundert Pro mitgemacht und vllt gewonnen


----------

